# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت شروحات :  الدرس الخامس المعدات المستخدمه لصيانه المازربورد ( الافوميتر )

## البوب شريف

بعد ان تناولنا فى الدرس السابق شرح مبسك وميسر للهوت اير تناول فى هذا الدرس شرح لكل من الجفت والقصدير والشفاط والفلاكس والافوميتر   اولا الجفت :     
كما هو موضح بالصوره مجموعه من الجفتات افضلهم فى المازربورد الجفت الاول  الطويل لانه طويل وبالتالى يكون تاثير الهواء الساخن المنعكس من التسخين  بعيد عن الايدى ولانه ذو سن حاد ورفيع وبالتالى يصلح للمقاومات والبفات  والمكونات الصغيره والكبيره على حد السواء .  ثانيا القصدير :     
وكما هو موضح بالصوره عباره عن سلك لحام ويطلق عليه سلك الحام وهو مكون من  القصدير مخلوط بالرصاص وكل منهم له نسبه بمعنى هناك قصدير بنسبه 70*30  ويكون 70% قصدير و 30% رصاص وهناك ايضا 63 * 37 وهناك ايضا 60 * 40 ويكون  سريع الانصهار على حراره الكاويه ويستخدم فى لحام كافه المكونات  الالكترونيه .  ثالثا الشفاط :        
وله العديد من الاشكال والانواع والاحجام ويستخدم فى ازاله القصدير الزائد  من على اماكن الحام ويستخدم مع الكاويه فى فك المكونات الالكترونيه امثال  المكثفات فعند التسخين بالكاويه والقصدير منصهر يتم شفطه بالشفاط من خل  كبسه والضغط على الزر .  رابعا الفلاكس :        
والاخير يسمى راديو شاك وهو من انقى انواع الفلاكس   
الفلاكس ماده تستخدم فى الحام كمساعد فى فك القصدير بسرعه وحفاظا على  الايسهات والمكونات من الحرق يتم وضعه على المكون المراد فكه كى يسهل عمليه  الفك .  خامسا الافوميتر :  
ولع العديد العديد من الانواع والاشكال ولكن الاهم ان نشترى نوع يحتوى على الصفاره للعمل فى المازربورد :     
هذه الصوره موضحه للافوميتر الانالوج وهذا النوع قديم ولا يمكنك من قياس  الاوم الخاص بالمقاومات ولا قياس الجرس الموضح لوجود القفله او لقياس  المكثفات والفيوزات والملفات . 
واليكم مجموعه من اشكال وانواع الافوميتر المتاحه السوق :         
والان نبدا فى توضيح الارقام والاشكال على الافوميتر الديجتال :      
الافوميتر كما هو موضح امامكم يقوم بقياس الدايود وعلى وضع الجرس يقوم  بقياس الفيوزات والملفات والبفات والمكثفات وقياس ان كان هناك قفله داخل  الدائره ام لا 
ويقوم بقياس المقاومات على وضع الاوم - قياس التيار المتردد AC - قياس التيار المستمر DC 
وهو المطلوب للمازربورد وهناك ايضا قياس الامبير على التيار المتردد والمستمر وقياس الميكروفراد الخاص بقيمه التنعيم للمكثف 
وهناك مكان مخصص لقياس الـــ hfe وهو لقياس الترانزستورات احاديه القطبيه ( pnp - npn )   الشرح المفصل : 
- يتم تركيب اطراف الافوميتر كما هو موضح بالصوره الطرف الاحمر فى الطرف  الموجب او المكتوب عليه V مع علامه الاوم والطرف ااسود مع الطرف السالب  المكتوب عليه Com  
- الوضع المكتوب عليه الدايود يتم تحريك مؤشر الافوميتر له ويتم به  قياس الدايود والموسفت وقياس على وضع الجرس المقاومات الفيوزيه ( الصفريه )  والبفات والفيوزات والملفات والمكثفات الكيميائيه  
- وضع قياس المقاومه : وهو وضه متدرج من 200 اوم الى 200 ميجا اوم  والميجا 1000 كيلو اوم والكيلو اوم 1000 اوم يتم معرفه قيمه المقاومه  وتوجيهه مؤشر االافوميتر الى اقرب اعلى قيمه للمقاومه والقياس بالطرفين مع  مراعاه نسبه التفاوت فى القياس اعلى او اقل . 
- قياس الجهد المستمر ويستخدم لقياس الفولت على الوضع المستمر اى  فولت البطاريات والفولت بعد المكثف وعموما فى المازربورد يتم ضبط الافوميتر  على 20 فولت والقياس ولكن لاحظ عند ظبط الفولتيه لا تقيس اعلى من الفولت  المظبوط لتجنب تلف الافوميتر . 
- قياس تيار متردد ويستخدم لقياس التيار الواصل من الكهرباء مباشره ويفضل دائما ضبط الافوميتر على اعلى درجه لتجننب تلفه . 
- باقى الخيارات لقياس الامبير على التيار المتردد والتيار الثابت وقياس الميكر وفراد وقياس الترانزستور الـــ pnp , npn

----------


## xpnx06

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] :Embarrassment:

----------


## musta.user82@g

شكرا معلومات مفيدة

----------

